# My old school equipment (1990's era)



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

This is whats left of my OS 

Lanzar Optidrive 500TMS, Lanzar Optidrive 100QTMS, Lanzar VibeX6, HiFonics Plato 10band eq, Eclipse 30band eq-2102, PPI DEQ-230


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

And just so you know i bought the Optidrive 500 and the HiFonics Plato new back in the day.


----------

